# addming more flow



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I have an 84G tank, heaily planted with a massive chunk of driftwood and a ton of tetras.
For filtration i have an fx5 and Koralila nano 425 circulation pump.

I'm thinking off adding another power-head to add more flow to the tank and hopefully kill in any dead spots. RIght now i have the fx5 on the back left shooting right and the power-head on the back right pushing frontwards to create a circular motion...

If i add another power head should i go for another nano or get one big one? Is it best to keep the flow going in a single path or mix it up and have cross currents?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

The tank










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

So no input or is it a bit of a unknown?

Should one do cross currents or keep it in a circular motion?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry everyone is just admiring the lush growth in the tank. I don't think a nano is going to be much use. I would go with a HK3 or 4 at least. I found that I could not really feel the flow anymore from an HK4 when I placed my hand 4' away from the flow. The nano was far less powerful.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

It's hard for me to say as I don't have the power head in my 90G... however, I have been told that circular motion is better than cross current. I'm no expert on this though. BTW how's your GBRs?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

The GBRs are doing awesome. I love the little guys. We'll last night I ordered a surface skimmer and another 425gph nano. I already have one so in theory I'll be upto 850 gph from the far side and keep it in a circular motion as suggested. I probably should have gone bigger but I love how small and discrete these things are!!

One pointing up and one down should hopefully do the trick

I'm going to some how find a T to work on the fx5 intake and add on that global surface skimmer which should hopefully clear up that biofilm. I'll post a bunch of pics later this week after I hack it all together 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I personally think it is important to have a current pushing the dirts in the tank--espcially those on the bottom--towards the intake of the filter.
Your plants look so amazing btw.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

We'll I added a second nano powerhead..One facing up one down, added a surface skimmer and removed the sponge from the fx5 intake. The tanks is swaying like crazy now. I defiantly succeeded in bumping up the flow and riding that surface protein!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

very nice!  just FYI.. your GBR may not like the fast current as dwarf cichlids prefer slow moving water..  I have a powerhead in my 90G but no longer use it for that reason. (look at my signature.. I have too many dwarf cichlids lol)


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

They two power heads are 450gph each. Blowing from back to front glass which wraps it back to the left. Do you think that's to much for him?


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Because I'm no expert on this, I don't know if it's too much.. by looking at the set up of your powerheads, I think it's ok ^^; just watch your GBRs for color change 

BTW I see that you have Albino BNP on your tank in your picture  is it L144? I love them


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Why yes it is! They are pretty cool looking little guys. 
If the GBRs stick to the left half of the tank the flow should be a lot more tamer but I will keep an eye on them 

Thanks for the heads up


----------

